# Massanutten is offering TPU Power Boost if you pay your 2012 MFs before Nov 1, 2011



## strandlover (Sep 13, 2011)

I saw this today in the Owners' Corner of the Massanutten web site.  Sounds like a good deal even if you have to combine TPUs for $99.  I'm in!

*Limited Time Offer​*_Pay your 2012 maintenance fee early and get a Trading Power boost in your RCI account!

Pay anytime before November 1, 2011 and we will deposit extra Trading Power into your RCI account. This is not a Bonus Week.

The Trading Power will come from 2009 banked weeks that will soon expire. With the RCI Weeks Enhancements you are now allowed to combine deposits. When you combine the old 2009 banked week with another  deposited week RCI will extend the expiration date to 2 years from the date of combination and with the added Trading Power you might just get to that hard-to-get-into RCI resort you've had your eye on (no promises). Also be advised that the combination process will incur a charge of $99.00 from RCI.

We will make sure that you have at least one month to get the combination completed before the 2009 week will expire. The Trading Power boost will be a minimum of 10 points. There are a few 13 point weeks left and they will be transferred first - so first come, first served.

To claim your Trading Power Boost (after you have paid your fee for 2012) please send an email to sblackshaw@massresort.com with "Trading Power Boost" and your RCI ID number in the subject line. In the message type in a short note saying, "I have paid early for 2012 on account (insert your Massanutten association ID #) and I would like to claim a Trading Power Boost.

If you have already paid for 2012 - you already qualify! Drop me an email so I can get you the Boost ASAP!

This is only being offered for 2012. It may or may not be offered again in the future.

We will give one Trading Power Boost per account - so if you've paid for more than one account - you will get more than one Boost!_


----------



## strandlover (Sep 20, 2011)

*Netted 12 Free TPUs*

Ended up getting an extra 12 TPUs.

Paying the extra $99 to combine is still a great deal and dollar-cost averaged my MF$/TPU significantly downward.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Good info.  Thanks for sharing.*

12 TPUs is a good amount. :whoopie:


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 22, 2011)

strandlover said:


> I saw this today in the Owners' Corner of the Massanutten web site.  Sounds like a good deal even if you have to combine TPUs for $99.  I'm in!
> 
> *Limited Time Offer​*_Pay your 2012 maintenance fee early and get a Trading Power boost in your RCI account!
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but this is a big crock of bull.  I paid my 2012 MF a year ago.  I have since paid RCI to combine 2 of my weeks to get enough TPU's for a specific trade.  I could have used these TPU's.  Wouldn't it have been nice if Massanutten sent me an email or gave me a call since they have actually had my money for over a year.  I will email them now, but not sure I really need the extra.


----------



## strandlover (Sep 22, 2011)

*I guess it depends...*



Ann-Marie said:


> I'm sorry, but this is a big crock of bull.  I paid my 2012 MF a year ago.  I have since paid RCI to combine 2 of my weeks to get enough TPU's for a specific trade.  I could have used these TPU's.  Wouldn't it have been nice if Massanutten sent me an email or gave me a call since they have actually had my money for over a year.  I will email them now, but not sure I really need the extra.



In my case it worked out great.  When I combined the remaining TPUs in my account that were about to expire + 12 TPUs for $99 (combine fee), it gave me an extention into Sept 2013.  I will take 12 TPUs for $99 all day, any day.

I agree with you though.  Communication at Massanutten could have been better.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 22, 2011)

strandlover said:


> In my case it worked out great.  When I combined the remaining TPUs in my account that were about to expire + 12 TPUs for $99 (combine fee), it gave me an extention into Sept 2013.  I will take 12 TPUs for $99 all day, any day.
> 
> I agree with you though.  Communication at Massanutten could have been better.



I sent them an email to this effect.  Lets see how they respond.


----------



## kalua (Sep 22, 2011)

*Mass. TPU's*

strandlover  Thank You for the info ,I saw your post and went to their site ,which i haven't done in a while, and sent them an e mail, how long did it take for them to post to your acct. if that is what they did ?


----------



## strandlover (Sep 23, 2011)

*Three business days turnaround*



kalua said:


> strandlover  Thank You for the info ,I saw your post and went to their site ,which i haven't done in a while, and sent them an e mail, how long did it take for them to post to your acct. if that is what they did ?



You are welcome.  We are here to help each other.

It took three business days from the time I sent the request to when I saw the TPU credit to my account.  You will then have about a month to either use the TPUs or combine (for $99) with your existing TPU balance and extend the use.

Good luck!


----------



## Bourne (Sep 23, 2011)

That is a very good "carrot" to get MF's in early. Works both for the resort and for the owner. 

In effect, they are giving crappy deposits that are about to expire. Perfect example of ingenuity at display.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 14, 2012)

*Offered again for 2013 MF*

I received the 2012 Woodstone Newsletter today and this offer will be available again this year.  Bonus Boost tpu's will be in the 9-11 range and will have a short shelf life so they will probably need to be combined to be used.  You must pay your 2013 MF and request the Boost in writing (email) by November 1, 2012.


----------



## strandlover (Sep 19, 2012)

*Reminding all Massanutten Owners: TPU Boost Still On*

I just wanted to revive this thread and remind all Massanutten owners that the TPU Boost program continues.

I just got 11 TPUs credited to my account (Expiring Oct 2012).


As mentioned, the details are in the newsletter.


----------

